# Positive USE Flags sinnlos/sinnvoll?

## tobiasbeil

Soviel ich weis werden falls nicht anders angegeben alle Programme mit optionaler Unterstützung für alles compiliert.

Die Frage ist nun macht es Sinn positive USE Flags anzugeben in der /etc/make.conf ?

Beispiel:

"esd nas -oss -arts ..." oder so ähnlich.

kann man die positiven USE Flags da weglassen ?

Ausserdem:

Kann man eine in make.conf negative Flags temporär auskoppeln mit "#USE="plus" emerge optinale_plus_unterstützung",

auch wenn in /etc/make.conf USE="-plus" steht ? (fiktives Beispiel...)

----------

## schachti

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## Earthwings

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> Soviel ich weis werden falls nicht anders angegeben alle Programme mit optionaler Unterstützung für alles compiliert.

 

Nein, es gibt Standardeinstellungen für USE Flags. Siehe den Abschnitt Reihenfolge im Handbuch

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist nun macht es Sinn positive USE Flags anzugeben in der /etc/make.conf ?
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> "esd nas -oss -arts ..." oder so ähnlich.
> ...

 Nein, siehe oben.

 *Quote:*   

> Ausserdem:
> 
> Kann man eine in make.conf negative Flags temporär auskoppeln mit "#USE="plus" emerge optinale_plus_unterstützung",
> 
> auch wenn in /etc/make.conf USE="-plus" steht ? (fiktives Beispiel...)

 

Ja, das geht.

----------

## tobiasbeil

Sorry ich verstehs einfach nicht,

vielleicht bin ich zu blöd,

aber vielleicht ist das ganze auch einfach zu komplex.

Wann MUSS ich eine POSITIVE USE Flag in die /etc/make.conf setzen,

wann MUSS ich eine lokale USE Flag vor dem emerge xyz setzen ???

Bei den negativen USE Flags ists mir klar,

global-negativ bedeutet keine Unterstützung,

es sei denn man überschreibt es in der Kommandozeile vor dem emerge.

Lokal-negativ heisst, man will zwar grundsätzlichen Support

für eine Option, aber nicht für dieses spezielle Programm.

Das mit den Positiven Flags blick ich nicht und danke für die Links

zur Gentooseite, also ob ich die nicht 10mal zuvor gesehen hätte,

ich find trotzdem unlogisch.

Was sind denn die VOREINSTELLUNGEN der GLOBALEN USE Flags bei Gentoo 2005.0 ???

(in einem Link weiter oben stehen nur die von 2004.3)

Danke im vorraus.

----------

## schachti

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wann MUSS ich eine POSITIVE USE Flag in die /etc/make.conf setzen,
> 
> wann MUSS ich eine lokale USE Flag vor dem emerge xyz setzen ???
> ...

 

Wenn Du die entsprechende Funktionalität, die durch das USE flag geboten wird, benötigst bzw. nutzen möchtest.

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sind denn die VOREINSTELLUNGEN der GLOBALEN USE Flags bei Gentoo 2005.0 ???
> 
> (in einem Link weiter oben stehen nur die von 2004.3)
> ...

 

Genau analog zu dem o.a. Link, schau Dir doch mal z. B. /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/make.defaults an, wenn Du die x86 Architektur verwendest.

----------

